# Ulster Bank statement on tracker redress



## justo (25 Oct 2017)

Ulsterbank: 1,000 affected customers will be repaid and compensated by end of 2017; another 1,500 in first quarter of 2018 and rest in second quarter


----------



## Gen360 (25 Oct 2017)

No mention of those that they have not yet deemed impacted. Are they telling us that’s it?


----------



## smithers (25 Oct 2017)

Yes I have been waiting 2 years when will Ulster bank tell me? I rang helpline but they could not give me an answer


----------



## Banking17 (25 Oct 2017)

Dail debate now on live RTE Oireachtas TV


----------

